# are pheromones really harmful for dogs?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ok this is a weird question i know, but let me explain. i ran out of hand soap and body wash for myself today, so i ventured to the supermarket to pick some up. i use my body wash as hand wash also, just so you guys know. anyways i saw a pretty cool new dial product called dial magnetic. it supposedly is infused with real pheromones. i did a search on this, and came upon some pheromone forums stating this was actually true, and it has legitimate pheromones. anyway it was cheap and i thought id try it.

my question is this. like i said i wash my hands with my body wash, and this one has pheromones in it. if i wash my hands with it, and then play with my dog will it do anything to him? if so ill go buy hand wash!

http://www.getmagnetic.com/


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I highly, truly doubt it. I see no reason why it would.

If anything, it might just make your dog go smelling up on you a bit more. :biggrin:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah you may have a dog that really wants to get to know you better.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry but...ROTFL...^^^


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I'm sorry but...ROTFL...^^^


Right there with you. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:​


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I'm sorry but...ROTFL...^^^


well that was very helpful thanks.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok sorry I just laughed when I read this, couldn't help it.

Considering you are a pheromone machine already, age/gender, it shouldn't even make a difference to your dog. I personally think that this soap is just using fancy word marketing to make their soap seem cooler...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well that was very helpful thanks.....


Sorry, but I don't think there's any need for you to be rude about it. She is not OBLIGATED to help you out, and she's allowed to post whatever she wants.​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

xxshaelxx said:


> Sorry, but I don't think there's any need for you to be rude about it. She is not OBLIGATED to help you out, and she's allowed to post whatever she wants.​


It's true that I can post whatever I want but within reason, and sometimes I really hold my tongue LOL


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Ok sorry I just laughed when I read this, couldn't help it.
> 
> Considering you are a pheromone machine already, age/gender, it shouldn't even make a difference to your dog. I personally think that this soap is just using fancy word marketing to make their soap seem cooler...


well it does have legit pheromones in it. im not saying a whole ton but it does have enough to make the guys at omen pheromone board i googled excited lol.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Sorry, but I don't think there's any need for you to be rude about it. She is not OBLIGATED to help you out, and she's allowed to post whatever she wants.​


i wasnt rude. the question was strange enough to post as it is, without you guys laughing at me, but i figured id post it cause i figured people here would actually help, and i care about my dog, so i took the chance. but you just laugh..so i sday he wasnt helpful. and neither were you!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If there was a pheromone product that actually worked, I doubt it would be sold at a supermarket. Its just a marketing scheme.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well it does have legit pheromones in it. im not saying a whole ton but it does have enough to make the guys at omen pheromone board i googled excited lol.


Pheromones are not harmful to dogs. In fact, people, particularly young males, are pheromone factories pretty much! I'm not sure why you'd even think this soap might be harmful to use on your hadns and then pet your dog, but its not. 
In fact, pheromones have been used as a calming aid for dogs quite effectively without ill effects. I would not lose sleep over the effects of petting your dog after washing your hands. I'm not sure why anyone would even want pheromone soap, actually, but oooook. 

I googled a pheromone board. It was such a joke. I guess there really is a forum for EVERYTHING these days.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i wasnt rude. the question was strange enough to post as it is, without you guys laughing at me, but i figured id post it cause i figured people here would actually help, and i care about my dog, so i took the chance. but you just laugh..so i sday he wasnt helpful. and neither were you!


No one laughed AT YOU. There is no need to get overly and rudely defensive in every single thread you post to. People are trying to help, but perhaps she, like many of us, think the idea of "pheromone soap" is a bit silly. 
No one is obligated to help. No one is obligated to post only serious, informational posts. This is a pretty friendly community, and sometimes we get a good laugh out of some of the products out there. No one means any offense to you by any means. 
It would be wonderful if you'd let lose and realize everyone is not out to get you, so just relax a bit. Rude defensive remarks really aren't needed. :smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to agree with CorgiPaws here. We weren't laughing AT you. We were laughing at the idea of "a dog that really wants to get to know you better" because of the extra pheromones. We were ACTUALLY laughing at Punk's remark.

You do get really defensive and rude in a lot of your threads, and others' threads, so yes, when you respond with something like you did, I find that it's really rude and offensive, because we weren't laughing AT you. You just need to realize that we're not here to get down on you, we're not here to laugh at you. The whole world isn't out to get you, so don't treat it like it is.​


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> my question is this. like i said i wash my hands with my body wash, and this one has pheromones in it. if i wash my hands with it, and then play with my dog will it do anything to him? if so ill go buy hand wash!


Dude, you can't be serious... 

will it do anything to him?   

It might make him want to do another YouTube video with you but not sure you'd wanna post that one up for the world to see


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> It might make him want to do another YouTube video with you but not sure you'd wanna post that one up for the world to see


This acutally made me laugh out loud, and almost choke on my drink. Hahaha. Thanks for that.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Fresh5 you need to lighten up, you have gotten defensive in several other posts as well. This is not a KGB torture institute. Smile, laugh....jeez...:smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

They won't hurt the dog.
My boss, who is a male veterinarian, bought some off the internet and used them....lols.
The dogs were just extra sniffy at him.
They seemed to like them more than the ladies did, I have to say.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

id be scared dogs would attempt to breed me. i swear i have dogs at work try to breed my arm or hand a couple of times a week. LOL


----------

